
Show HN: Socratease – A Joyful Way To Learn Things - jayanthtn
https://www.socratease.in/
======
rahimnathwani
If you like this method of learning or of teaching, check out Oppia, open
source software for building things like this:
[https://github.com/oppia/oppia](https://github.com/oppia/oppia)

The public site with existing lessons is here:
[https://www.oppia.org/library](https://www.oppia.org/library)

I'm not sure how socratease.in compares. But Oppia has some cool things like
being able to set questions which require more than just multiple choice, e.g.
requiring you to put a musical note in the right place on a stave.

~~~
jayanthtn
Hi Rahim, thanks a lot for the reference. I did check them out, both the demo
video and a few libraries. You are right that the basic premise is the same.
And, yes, they allow for a much more customisable flow. Lots to learn from
them!

~~~
rahimnathwani
The Oppia code base is licensed under Apache License 2.0 so you could even use
that as a base if it covers everything you have so far.

~~~
jayanthtn
One difference I see is that Oppia seems to be making AJAX calls (am not
familiar with Angular, so, maybe I am wrong). Whereas, I deliberately chose
the quiz flow to be one that goes to a different URL as you progress. But,
yes, will take a look at the backend and DB and see how things are stored and
processed.

I learnt just enough web development to be able to build this. So, it will
take me a little bit of time to understand code written by a Google team :)

~~~
rahimnathwani
"I learnt just enough web development to be able to build this."

Congrats! Seriously, this is the best way to learn. We're all on the same
journey :)

EDIT: Yes, Oppia doesn't appear to update the URL after each step. So if you
refresh the page you're back at the start of the lesson. (They didn't have to
do it that way, though:
[http://www.codemag.com/article/1301091](http://www.codemag.com/article/1301091))

------
fredmonroe
nice job.

just fyi: i was going through the second bitcoin module and hit a broken image
link: [https://www.socratease.in/static/img/intro-to-
bitcoins-2/img...](https://www.socratease.in/static/img/intro-to-
bitcoins-2/img_lg/11-bitcoin-transaction.png)

~~~
jayanthtn
Thanks! Just fixed it.

